# Battery & Brake light ON



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

My break light and battery are always on. I have a 96 Altima. I know the lights usually turn on when the alternator is bad, but my i alternator is rebuild/remanufactured and it was tested in a Auto Parts store and its GOOD.

What else should i check for?


----------



## Antwan700 (Oct 13, 2010)

The break light could be on because you are low on break fluid.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Brake fluid won't cause the charging system light to illuminate, though. You have a charging system issue. I've heard about many auto parts stores testing alternators and saying they're good, but they fail to load test the alternator, at which point the alternator fails. The alternator and charging system need to be tested on the vehicle for results to be accurate. First, load test the battery and confirm that it is good, as well as making sure the battery cable connections are clean and tight. Make sure the circuit between the battery and the "BAT" connection at the back of the alternator is good. You should have battery voltage there. If not, check the fusible link. Also, check this wire for resistance; it's not uncommon for this circuit (typically a white, 10 gauge wire) to corrode or get overheated and develope resistance in it. Obviously, make sure the drive belt is properly adjusted. With the key "on," charging system light should illuminate. Start the vehicle and test the voltage using a voltmeter. A good charging system will usually put out 13.2 to 15.0 volts, depending on make/model. If this is good, load the charging system by turning on some electrical items, ie high beam headlights, rear defogger, etc. Recheck the voltage output and confirm that it is still within range. If not, you need to replace the alternator. In general, I don't like to use aftermarket starters or alternators on Asian makes as I've seen to many of them fail...if not initially, then not long after installation. Safest bet is to pay a little more and get a genuine Nissan reman part.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well first about the alternator i had replaced it with a remanufactured Bosh alternator and the battery and brake light where still on. About 3 weeks ago we bought a 94 altima that was smashed from the back, and i took the alternator from it which is an original nissan alternator and was in working condition. Now the battery is two years old Duralast Gold edition battery. The battery terminal are clean and tight also.

Also when i turn the car on and disconnect the battery terminal you cant even tell you disconnected the terminal, i think it might have a short.


----------

